# NAA Outdoor Nationals - Ohio - Results



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

AggieX10 said:


> Wanted to start a results thread for anyone who has updates on what is going on in Ohio in whatever division they have information on.
> 
> 
> 
> Curious to see if there will be daily updates on the USA Archery website? Past experience would suggest no... (How does the NFAA update the Vegas website everyday and yet daily updates are only posted for a few tournaments in the NAA? Just a thought.)


No shooting today. Complete wipeout due to wave after wave of electrical storms. See my thread for more details


----------



## lcv (Sep 7, 2004)

Rained and it has been called off for day one.


----------



## jhunt414 (Aug 17, 2007)

And the scores after the first day are:


0
0
0
and 0

With a four way tie for first this should be a close match. Now back to your regular web surfing.


----------



## mullligan (Dec 2, 2008)

jhunt414 said:


> And the scores after the first day are:
> 
> 
> 0
> ...


So, if I heard you correctly, you did not miss the "x" at all today!

jk, best wishes to you and the weather tomorrow.


----------



## dead eye dick (Sep 1, 2004)

i thought one of the reasons the shoot got moved to ohio is because it rained to much here in colorado !


----------



## X-Driller (Mar 9, 2005)

Any posts on an update schedule for tomorrow?


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

dead eye dick said:


> i thought one of the reasons the shoot got moved to ohio is because it rained to much here in colorado !



More like not enough people were coming there? Hard to beat Ohio for being a day's drive to more NAA members than just about anyone. I don't know the actual numbers but the TD was the same guy who was TD for the first CS shoot and the attendance is better here-and the Economy sucketh far worst now


----------



## dead eye dick (Sep 1, 2004)

thats good about the attendance , will it be their next year , i didnt have the money to come actually lost $100 deposit for a hotel in colorado no refunds , thats why i was mad the naa said the shoot was here through this year and the changed it , so a bunch of us lost money


----------



## Landed in AZ (May 11, 2008)

dead eye dick said:


> thats good about the attendance , will it be their next year , i didnt have the money to come actually lost $100 deposit for a hotel in colorado no refunds , thats why i was mad the naa said the shoot was here through this year and the changed it , so a bunch of us lost money


Yes it was announced at the Annual meeting tonight that it will be here but there is no date yet. It will NOT be this same week as the World Cup in SLC is the same week. Thus week earlier or two weeks earlier or a week later. There were issues brought up at the meeting about a week later and a week earlier so everything will be taken into consideration before deciding the dates plus it has to work out with the local parks director as well.


----------



## archerymom2 (Mar 28, 2008)

I hope they take into consideration that a week later, some kids will be in school. We start back on Monday!


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

archerymom2 said:


> I hope they take into consideration that a week later, some kids will be in school. We start back on Monday!


Some Cincinnati Public schools are starting next week as well-a couple with academic issues actually started yesterday or Wednesday. We have a major tennis tournament starting tomorrow (Qualifiers) in the area which will cause hotel prices to rise as well


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Josh,when the heck are you coming home?Shot with your dad on the 4th of July at Argyle.Had a great time,really liked the field round compared to all the other flat stuff.Later,Don W.


----------



## sundevilarchery (May 27, 2005)

Jim C said:


> Some Cincinnati Public schools are starting next week as well-a couple with academic issues actually started yesterday or Wednesday. We have a major tennis tournament starting tomorrow (Qualifiers) in the area which will cause hotel prices to rise as well


YA, but NFAA Nationals is the week before... So you would lose a large number of compound archers if you go the other direction. Since the kids already have JOAD Nats... it makes sense to me to go back a week instead of forward. Tough choice though. Especially when you factor in room prices (because of the tennis tournament). 

This is a no win situation and somebody is going to be unhappy. SIGH.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Congrats Jesse Broadwater....he did it again. :clap:


----------



## dead eye dick (Sep 1, 2004)

Will the naa post the scores by the end of the month what a organization , you would think they would want to get the word out


----------



## archerymom2 (Mar 28, 2008)

*Event photos available...*

All the tournament photos are now uploaded. Here are the links for the 3 days (Wed, Thurs, Fri), as well as awards...

http://s299.photobucket.com/albums/m...0Ohio Day1/?

http://s299.photobucket.com/albums/m...20Ohio Day2/

http://s299.photobucket.com/albums/m...20Ohio Day3/

http://s299.photobucket.com/albums/m...Ohio Awards/


Final score boards for the youth field are included, but I didn't get the adult field scores. I tried to get close-ups of everyone (sorry if I missed you -- not sure if I got all the adult recurve women) and lots of fun "interaction" stuff as well. I won't be there tomorrow, maybe someone else will post what they took.

There are over 1000 photos total, so it may take a while to get through them. I suggest you go to the "grid" format (top right) so you can scan more at one time, or use the slide-show format to watch them all. If you want to save a photo to your computer, go to the "main" format, right click on the photo you want, then hit "save as". If you want a higher resolution file of a few photos, just send me a PM or email, and I'll send them to you.

Enjoy! And thanks to all the folks who worked the tournament -- it was great! See ya next year (or somewhere in between)!

Beth Luman
[email protected]


----------



## LoneBear (Feb 6, 2008)

*FYI - above links don't work*

FYI - above links don't work


----------



## archerymom2 (Mar 28, 2008)

*New Links to Photos*

Hi all,
Looks like the links above aren't working. Try these...

http://s299.photobucket.com/albums/mm295/ecl7/NAA Ohio 2009/2009 NAA Ohio Day1/?

http://s299.photobucket.com/albums/mm295/ecl7/NAA Ohio 2009/2009 NAA Ohio Day2/

http://s299.photobucket.com/albums/mm295/ecl7/NAA Ohio 2009/2009 NAA Ohio Day3/

http://s299.photobucket.com/albums/mm295/ecl7/NAA Ohio 2009/2009 NAA Ohio Awards/


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Darn. I thought there may actually be some results posted on this thread...

Good grief what is the problem with our NAA and results posting!?! 

Every year this is an issue. We had to wait for weeks to get Indoor Nationals results from several venues. I agree that the org's who get the bids to host should have to include timely results postings. But having said that, our NAA should give every club a quick and easy to use method to do so! 

How hard would it be to set up a place on a website to post pdf. files or spreadsheets? Just give the tournament staff a login and password to post. This isn't rocket science... 

John.


----------



## spotshot (Jan 18, 2005)

Thats better.....Thanks


----------



## northpawmom (Apr 26, 2009)

Well if they are in the US open, there scores are up on the brackets at the USA web side not in any particular order if this helps anyone


----------



## Landed in AZ (May 11, 2008)

sundevilarchery said:


> Since the kids already have JOAD Nats...


Interesting, that is the second time this week I have heard that comment and both times from someone I have never seen at a JOAD National tournament. The two are not even comparable, so what does that comment exactly mean? Are you saying that the kids should be excluded from Nationals?


----------



## CT MastersCF (Mar 14, 2009)

*brackets but no tabulated scores?*



northpawmom said:


> Well if they are in the US open, there scores are up on the brackets at the USA web side not in any particular order if this helps anyone


Four brackets posted for the OR, but no qualifying scores for the compound women. And if you're looking for scores in divisions that don't shoot the OR, or someone elected to pass on the OR, you're out of luck.

Am I missing something here? If the brackets can be posted... and some of the OR early-round results are included, then ... ? Nah...that's too logical.

Donna ... congrats to Emily! Great score. Ejoyed seeing you all at the JOADs.

Ray


----------



## H Sahi (Aug 21, 2007)

Must have changed schedule too since here is the schedule form the web site dated June 26:

Saturday, Aug. 8 8-8:30 a.m. Practice - U.S. Open - Men/Women Recurve
8:45 a.m. U.S. Open Recurve Olympic Round
12-12:30 p.m. Practice - U.S. Open - Men/Women Compound
12:45 p.m. U.S. Open Compound Olympic Round


----------



## CT MastersCF (Mar 14, 2009)

Many thanks to Beth Luman for the photos. Great work there. Much appreciated by all.

Ray


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

Men recurve semis
Brady v Butch
Vic v Jake K

Women
Jenny, Khatuna, Kristen B, Heather K

Mel is texting me . I'll update as I get info.


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

Brady v Vic for Gold
Butch v Jake for Bronze

Jenny v heather for gold
Khatuna v Kristen


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

Women "unofficial" results
Gold - Heather
Silver - Jenny
Bronze - Khatuna

Men up next.


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

Men Recurve "unofficial" results
Gold - Brady ( He's 3 for 3 now on US Open since switching to Recurve)
Silver - Vic
Bronze - Butch


----------



## iharangozo94 (Feb 27, 2009)

cadet male compound-
1. sahi
2. deaton
3. harangozo
4. anderson
5.?
6.?
7.?

at the awards it was announced that anderson beat harangozo after a dogfight but then later looking at the scorecards anderson shot a 365 at 30 meters....thats quite the record


----------



## JimmyG (Oct 31, 2005)

Any compound results?


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

I think Mel will be there for compound. I'll post anything he sends.


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

Thank you so much Julie for the live updates. Much appreciated!

RK


----------



## sundevilarchery (May 27, 2005)

Landed in AZ said:


> Interesting, that is the second time this week I have heard that comment and both times from someone I have never seen at a JOAD National tournament. The two are not even comparable, so what does that comment exactly mean? Are you saying that the kids should be excluded from Nationals?


Nope. Just that they are not the most important factor in a decision like this. And I have been to a JOAD Nats.


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

Semi's I think. "unofficial"
Men
Dave Vs Jesse
Braden Vs Adam W

Women
Jaimie Vs Mackenzie 57-54
Erika Vs Kendal 58-58

Mel is coaching on Women's side.


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

Jamie 86 Mackenzie 83
Erika and Kendal still tied


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

Men Medal matches
Gold - Jesse Vs Braden
Bronze - Dave vs Adam


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

Womens
Gold
Jamie vs Erika
Silver
Kendal vs Mackenzie


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

Women's "unofficial" results
Gold - Jamie
Silver - Erika
Bronze - Kendal


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

azarcherymom said:


> Women's "unofficial" results
> Gold - Jamie
> Silver - Erika
> Bronze - Kendal


Men shoot in a couple minutes.


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

Jesse 28 Braden 29
Dave 26 Adam 26


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

Jesse 58
Braden 58


Dave 56
Adam 55


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

Jesse 87
Braden 86


Dave 85
Adam 82


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

Gold - Jesse
Silver - Braden

Bronze - Dave
4th - Adam


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

azarcherymom said:


> Gold - Jesse
> Silver - Braden
> 
> Bronze - Dave
> 4th - Adam


Results from Ohio via Az. and all it took were two cell phones and a computer.:smile:

Ahhh technology and nimble fingers


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

azarcherymom said:


> Men Recurve "unofficial" results
> Gold - Brady ( He's 3 for 3 now on US Open since switching to Recurve)
> Silver - Vic
> Bronze - Butch


Vic had a two point lead with his last arrow to shoot. Shoots a 7. Very close but Brady wins. Erika and Jamie were equally close. Could have gone either way-Jamie wins.


----------



## northpawmom (Apr 26, 2009)

Those who are curious, the us open results are posted on usarchery web site
:teeth:


----------



## Landed in AZ (May 11, 2008)

iharangozo94 said:


> cadet male compound-
> 1. sahi
> 2. deaton
> 3. harangozo
> ...


Yep that would be amazing considering 360 is the best anyone can shoot. :mg:


----------



## Landed in AZ (May 11, 2008)

sundevilarchery said:


> Nope. Just that they are not the most important factor in a decision like this. And I have been to a JOAD Nats.


I'll agree with you there but like it was pointed out at the meeting, it doesn't just affect the kids. In any case, a comment like "they have JOAD Nationals" really has nothing to do with the decision at all since neither event can even be compared to the other and one has nothing to do with the other. Understand that comments like that offend rather then put out options.


----------



## iharangozo94 (Feb 27, 2009)

exactly...and no one caught it until after the awards


----------



## iharangozo94 (Feb 27, 2009)

Landed in AZ said:


> Yep that would be amazing considering 360 is the best anyone can shoot. :mg:


ya and no one caught it until after the awards!


----------



## Landed in AZ (May 11, 2008)

iharangozo94 said:


> ya and no one caught it until after the awards!


Wow, that is even more amazing.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

There were other mistakes-Manning B was announced as the 60+ compound c hampion-unofficial results had someone else.


----------



## lizard (Jul 4, 2003)

*FOUND ARROWS and words of thanks!!*

SEE MY POST ON THE INFORMATION THREAD!

IF YOU SEE YOUR ARROW THERE, PLEASE PM ME TO MAKE ARRANGEMENTS.

IF ARROWS ARE NOT CLAIMED THEN THEY WILL BECOME PART OF OUR EVER GROWING COLLECTION OF FOUND ARROWS AT TOURNAMENTS!

Thank you to STEVE, PATRICIA AND ALEX CORNELL, DARRELL, BETH, DOUG AND CLAIR PACE, JIM COOMBE, ALL THE JUDGES, ALL THE FIELD STAFF, ALL MY SNACK SHACK PARENTS (HANKINS, OBREBSKIS ESPECIALLY), WITH OUT THE SUPPORT YOU ALL HAVE GIVEN THIS TOURNAMENT WOULD NOT HAVE RUN SO SMOOTHLY! AS USUAL, OUR GROUP PUTS FORTH OUR BEST FOOT AND DOES A BANG UP JOB!

The job is not complete yet, as we still have hours (maybe a couple of days) to spend breaking down the field and putting things away, but we will endure and come back and do this again next year!

Thanks again all! As a shooter, volunteer, coach, and parent I can comment, I think it went very well! World Class!

Lizard


----------



## lizard (Jul 4, 2003)

*Hotel $ lost*



dead eye dick said:


> thats good about the attendance , will it be their next year , i didnt have the money to come actually lost $100 deposit for a hotel in colorado no refunds , thats why i was mad the naa said the shoot was here through this year and the changed it , so a bunch of us lost money


HMMMMMM! When I make reservations, they usually tell me you can cancel without penalty up to 6 p.m. the night you are arriving! I have never heard of loosing a deposit for a hotel room!
You may want to take that up with the hotel!


----------



## lizard (Jul 4, 2003)

*JOAD Nationals/Target Nationals*



Landed in AZ said:


> I'll agree with you there but like it was pointed out at the meeting, it doesn't just affect the kids. In any case, a comment like "they have JOAD Nationals" really has nothing to do with the decision at all since neither event can even be compared to the other and one has nothing to do with the other. Understand that comments like that offend rather then put out options.


I'm going to post an idea here and see what happens!
Economy in turmoil, vacation time at a premium....how about holding JOAD Nationals concurrent with Target Nationals? One week out of your vacation instead of two, one hotel expense instead of two, one round trip plane fare or driving trip, instead of two, makes sense to me!

The NAA watches these things so, post away with this idea! Maybe it needs to be a special thread...if so let the ideas flow!


----------



## H Sahi (Aug 21, 2007)

*Proposal*

I would even take the proposal one step further. For as much as I love to watch archery tournaments, the cost of four full days of FITA then an OR day is huge not to mention the "vacation" days one needs to take. I would say that another consideration is to take two days out of the FITA by either a) shooting one FITA only or b) shoot full FITA each day.

This makes the tournament 3 days long plus the practice day versus 5 days long with the practice day.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Good point-you could do it over a long weekend-so people use two vacation days instead of 5. I was also told (by someone whom I trust completely) that one of the reasons why the NTC is not a world ranking event is due to it being a double FITA rather than one fita with an OR. 

I can also tell you that the main resistance will be the "we have always done it that way" (we get the same thing in ohio when we wanted to ditch the third day of our state shoot-traditionally we shoot labor day weekend, a fita on saturday and sunday and a 900 on monday even though we have another Ohio ranking event called the DOUBLE 900).


Some will argue that the 288 arrows is a more accurate way of picking a champion than 144 or 144 with an OR (I agree it is-especially the OR) and lets face it-the news media couldn't really care less. but making the event more accessible to more people seems to be a major issue

IT would also ease things for those elite archers who actually have jobs outside of archery or families who think that some of dad's or mom's vacation ought to be spent somewhere other than the Gold Cup, the Arizona Cup, the world trials or US nationals


----------



## lizard (Jul 4, 2003)

*JOAD and National Target Tournaments*

Carry on! This is good stuff!
More opinions out there??? 
:thumbs_up:thumbs_do
for me:thumbs_up

I did sort of mention thsi topic to Denise Parker at the Banquet, that is why I made the post! Keep the comments coming!


----------



## archerymom2 (Mar 28, 2008)

*Youth Awards*

An idea for next year...

I know the presentation of awards at the banquet is already very long...
and I know that many youth leave before the banquet, since they don't compete in ORs the next day...

So I understand why youth have their own (very small) awards ceremony out on the field after they finish shooting. (By the way, thanks so much to Vic and Darrel for giving out the awards -- the kids really loved getting their awards from real Olympians -- many even got them to autograph their plaques! And also thanks to Robby and the staff who got them all organized, etc.)

But... it would be nice if, at the awards banquet, those youth who won medals could be brought up on stage for recognition. It wouldn't take too long if they were all brought up at once, and I think they would really appreciate being acknowledged by a larger audience, and especially some of their "heros" who are there as well.

:shade:


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

archerymom2 said:


> An idea for next year...
> 
> I know the presentation of awards at the banquet is already very long...
> and I know that many youth leave before the banquet, since they don't compete in ORs the next day...
> ...




I agree, that is a good idea.


----------



## Landed in AZ (May 11, 2008)

I would vote for two one day FITA's back to back. But with the split field on the adult side I doubt you could do it and you have too many complaining that they can't shoot that many arrows in a day. So my vote doesn't work for very many people and thus is not a good solution to the problem.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

back in the old days-(when the USA dominated international competition and no one ever heard of Korean archers) the Nationals had FITAs and American rounds. Maybe a FITA and then a 72 arrow 70M round?


----------



## Landed in AZ (May 11, 2008)

Jim C said:


> back in the old days-(when the USA dominated international competition and no one ever heard of Korean archers) the Nationals had FITAs and American rounds. Maybe a FITA and then a 72 arrow 70M round?


I like that idea, but are you still saying the FITA would be split in two days? And is their a kids version of that we could do?


----------



## X Killer (Mar 7, 2005)

azarcherymom said:


> Semi's I think. "unofficial"
> Men
> Dave Vs Jesse
> Braden Vs Adam W
> ...



Actually it was Adam Gallant in not Adam W., this was much closer then what they announced, on they field when they called us to they line they actually called Tim up instead of me...but cool to see that there were updates put up so current during the matches ;-)

~Adam G.~


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Landed in AZ said:


> I like that idea, but are you still saying the FITA would be split in two days? And is their a kids version of that we could do?


Depends on whether we have enough room

I have shot several one day FITAS. I don't think its too tough

an advantage of going to a set distance like the 70M is so much less time is wasted in restaking targets.


----------



## archerymom2 (Mar 28, 2008)

For youth, shooting the farthest distance only would probably give a pretty big advantage to kids in the 2nd year of the 2-year age group. 

If you're doing a single distance, I'd go with the 2nd-to-longest distance for all age groups (which would be 70 for Jr and Sr men, 60 for Jr and Sr women and cadet men, etc.)


----------



## bows'n'roses (Jun 5, 2007)

I haven't been able to find any Barebow scores on the results pages. Anyone seen them? There were just about half a dozen of us shooting and I don't see any of the scores.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

bows'n'roses said:


> I haven't been able to find any Barebow scores on the results pages. Anyone seen them? There were just about half a dozen of us shooting and I don't see any of the scores.
> 
> I shot Women Master 60+ BB.


I saw them-keep on scrolling down


----------



## Landed in AZ (May 11, 2008)

archerymom2 said:


> For youth, shooting the farthest distance only would probably give a pretty big advantage to kids in the 2nd year of the 2-year age group.
> 
> If you're doing a single distance, I'd go with the 2nd-to-longest distance for all age groups (which would be 70 for Jr and Sr men, 60 for Jr and Sr women and cadet men, etc.)


For the Juniors and Seniors they would shoot the 70 meters since that is an official round. But for the kids, I would not be upset to see the second longest distance.

I agree with you Jim, a full FITA in a day is not tough. But you heard the complaints this last week about doing that on Wednesday. It should have just been determined in advance (on Tuesday) to shoot the full FITA on Wednesday. I know why it was shot down though. There are many kids who don't shoot even close to that many arrows in a day.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

After "piling on" with criticism of the NAA's apparent inability to post timely results, I was pleasantly surprised this morning to find them available (albeit unofficial) online. Nice work to whoever made that happen. I conditionally rescind my criticism  

Now when we can see results as they happen (ala FITA/AZ Cup/Jr. Worlds) then I'll carry my hat in my hand...

I know, I know. If I was "there" I would have seen it live... yea, yea. 

John.


----------



## Huntmaster (Jan 30, 2003)

limbwalker said:


> Now when we can see results as they happen (ala FITA/AZ Cup/Jr. Worlds) then I'll carry my hat in my hand...
> 
> I know, I know. If I was "there" I would have seen it live... yea, yea.
> 
> John.


I'm afraid that untill someone decides to invest in a digital recording system for the clubs putting on these events, your wait might be a long one.


----------



## H Sahi (Aug 21, 2007)

Landed in AZ said:


> I would vote for two one day FITA's back to back. But with the split field on the adult side I doubt you could do it and you have too many complaining that they can't shoot that many arrows in a day. So my vote doesn't work for very many people and thus is not a good solution to the problem.


I was not there but I heard that only one line was run. If that is true, then you can run A/B lines and have everyone on one field.


----------



## archerymom2 (Mar 28, 2008)

There was one line for the Jr/Adult field, and 2 lines for the youth field.


----------



## lizard (Jul 4, 2003)

*one day fita at 2009 USTN*



Landed in AZ said:


> For the Juniors and Seniors they would shoot the 70 meters since that is an official round. But for the kids, I would not be upset to see the second longest distance.
> 
> I agree with you Jim, a full FITA in a day is not tough. But you heard the complaints this last week about doing that on Wednesday. It should have just been determined in advance (on Tuesday) to shoot the full FITA on Wednesday. I know why it was shot down though. There are many kids who don't shoot even close to that many arrows in a day.


If one shoots at least 200 arrows a day, a one day FITA is No Big Deal! It does take time though, and you couldn't have a morning and afternoon line, we'd have to figure out a compound field, recurve field and kids field, all shooting at one time, and with approximately 400 shooters we'd have to have twice as many targets, which equals more expense for the NAA to purchase the additional targets and build the additional stands...what's the solution? I don't know, but this certainly is a great place to bounce ideas around!

I think the complaints were based on the fact that we didn't have time to do that with the a.m. and p.m. lines shooting, unless the NAA and our TOURNAMENT STAFF wanted to go to the late hours of the night, which really wasn't an option as they were out there until 8:30-9:00 EVERY NIGHT any way!! 

I know most of the competitors have no idea what an undertaking the US TARGET NATIONALS is, but Darrell Pace and Steve Cornell are SPENT, do you hear me SPENT! Poor Steve doesn't know which way is up or down, left or right! HATS OFF TO STEVE AND DARRELL! They are my heros, as far as tournament setup and running go! I am on my way to the field to help break down shortly. Steve and Darrell will need a week just to recover from thsi undertaking....only to do it again next year! A :cheer2: for Steve and Darrell! 

I hope to have 3 concessions stands next year if I can get the staffing, kids field in the a.m., men's line and women's line both a.m. and p.m. The concessions stands benefit Cincinnati Junior Olympians Archery Club. 

Back to the solution of the tourney...it's all feedback to the NAA, it is up to us, the members and shooters who attend these things to let our voices be heard! Keep on posting! They do listen!


----------



## Landed in AZ (May 11, 2008)

lizard said:


> If one shoots at least 200 arrows a day, a one day FITA is No Big Deal! It does take time though, and you couldn't have a morning and afternoon line, we'd have to figure out a compound field, recurve field and kids field, all shooting at one time, and with approximately 400 shooters we'd have to have twice as many targets, which equals more expense for the NAA to purchase the additional targets and build the additional stands...what's the solution? I don't know, but this certainly is a great place to bounce ideas around!
> 
> I think the complaints were based on the fact that we didn't have time to do that with the a.m. and p.m. lines shooting, unless the NAA and our TOURNAMENT STAFF wanted to go to the late hours of the night, which really wasn't an option as they were out there until 8:30-9:00 EVERY NIGHT any way!!
> 
> ...


I did not know they even offered a one day FITA to anyone on the adult line. I was under the impression that it was not offered due to time constraints. It was offered on the Kids line and it was shot down. 

I know the tournament directors did a bunch of work and my hat's off to them.


----------



## sundevilarchery (May 27, 2005)

archerymom2 said:


> There was one line for the Jr/Adult field, and 2 lines for the youth field.


Actually, the Men's Recurve and Women's Compound were shot in 2 lines. Women's Recurve and Men's Compound were shot as one.


----------



## Landed in AZ (May 11, 2008)

limbwalker said:


> After "piling on" with criticism of the NAA's apparent inability to post timely results, I was pleasantly surprised this morning to find them available (albeit unofficial) online. Nice work to whoever made that happen. I conditionally rescind my criticism
> 
> Now when we can see results as they happen (ala FITA/AZ Cup/Jr. Worlds) then I'll carry my hat in my hand...
> 
> ...


Results are now listed as official. Even with the 365!:mg:


----------



## northpawmom (Apr 26, 2009)

Did anybody else notice that everybody shot 90 meters!!! WOW. that is amazing for some of the younger ones:elch:


----------



## Jake Kaminski (Mar 10, 2007)

great tournament


----------



## Archerycat (Mar 1, 2007)

dead eye dick said:


> i thought one of the reasons the shoot got moved to ohio is because it rained to much here in colorado !


I lived used to live in the midwest and you never know what the weather will be like this time of year.

Why would anyone put a tournament in Ohio in August is beyond me.

T


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

lizard said:


> ...I hope to have 3 concessions stands next year if I can get the staffing, kids field in the a.m., men's line and women's line both a.m. and p.m. The concessions stands benefit Cincinnati Junior Olympians Archery Club...


Was the host and location for the 2010 USAA NTC announced and if so, to whom and where?


----------



## baylward (Aug 18, 2003)

Serious Fun said:


> Was the host and location for the 2010 USAA NTC announced and if so, to whom and where?


It is going to be in Ohio again


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Archerycat said:


> I lived used to live in the midwest and you never know what the weather will be like this time of year.
> 
> Why would anyone put a tournament in Ohio in August is beyond me.
> 
> T


probably because that is the most convenient location for more NAA members than any other location


----------



## featherlite (Apr 14, 2005)

*shoot location*

That was a great shoot and I would like to take time and say thanks to all the people that worked there tails off to make that a great event. I will be glad to shoot this event again next year. By the way Jim thanks for looking for all the arrows that were shotoff target lol see ya all next year Rex


----------



## bows'n'roses (Jun 5, 2007)

Curtis and I want to thank all who worked so hard to put on this great event. We look forward to returning in 2010.

Barebow scores are now posted on page 9 along with all the other target scores. Life is good.


----------



## Landed in AZ (May 11, 2008)

Archerycat said:


> I lived used to live in the midwest and you never know what the weather will be like this time of year.
> 
> Why would anyone put a tournament in Ohio in August is beyond me.
> 
> T


Sorry, have to agree with Jim on this one. The weather we had on Tuesday could have happened anywhere. Yes, even here in AZ (AZ Cup was raining and freezing on OR day). So even though humidity causes me to have migraine headaches, the weather wasn't overly bad.


----------



## Casualfoto (Mar 10, 2009)

*It's what you're ready for!*

If the original plan was to shoot a full FITA each day, I don't believe that the participants nor the parents would have balked. The kids would have been physically and mentally prepared for it, and it would have simply been a routine shoot.

People have become very inflexible, they just didn't like the course correction. Personally, it would have been fine with my kid, and it would have been fine by me.


----------



## bows'n'roses (Jun 5, 2007)

As you get older, you'll understand better why 1/2 FITA per day is a good idea.

Sandra Horton
62 years old and loving to be able to compete


----------



## lizard (Jul 4, 2003)

*Barebow*



bows'n'roses said:


> Curtis and I want to thank all who worked so hard to put on this great event. We look forward to returning in 2010.
> 
> Barebow scores are now posted on page 9 along with all the other target scores. Life is good.


WOO HOO! Barebows are finally listed! YIPPEE!
We may be a small group but we are mighty!

For those who have never tried it you really should!

Now, I need to get some pointers on how to shoot better scores than I did! I sucked at 70, 60, and got very discouraged at 50 (even had a little pity party! anybody ever been there too!?) Of course at 70 I cannot even see the target that is how high I have to aim :-/


----------



## bows'n'roses (Jun 5, 2007)

I hear ya, Liz. I couldn't see the target at 60. My bowhand completely covered it. But it was a blast, wasn't it? 

Kind of like kids playing with bows and arrows.


----------



## Landed in AZ (May 11, 2008)

They posted tentative dates for Outdoor Nationals next year of July 19-24. For those that take off after Nationals, I guess it will make for a long rest of summer. For those that don't it will make for a long fall season. They did the best they could and not conflict with anyone's schedule with NFAA Nationals and School starting and of course the World Cup in Ogden.


----------



## sundevilarchery (May 27, 2005)

Landed in AZ said:


> They posted tentative dates for Outdoor Nationals next year of July 19-24. For those that take off after Nationals, I guess it will make for a long rest of summer. For those that don't it will make for a long fall season. They did the best they could and not conflict with anyone's schedule with NFAA Nationals and School starting and of course the World Cup in Ogden.


Seems like the best option they could have come up with. HOORAY for USA Archery on this one. Seems at first glance to be a great compromise.


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

The July date is great! I can attend the whole tournament as opposed to just a few days. I'm off during the summer. I could road trip with Grandma and Grandpa....well maybe I'll fly and they can get me from the airport.


----------



## archerymom2 (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm so glad they took the kids' school dates into account (despite some comments about them having their "own" nationals)! Good choice!


----------



## Casualfoto (Mar 10, 2009)

*Not in New York!!!!*

Their "own" Nationals, and I guess you mean the JOAD Nationals, are scheduled for the last week of school in New York State next year. Not only is it the last week of school, but NYS Regents Exams are scheduled for that week as well.

So much for the kids from New York.


----------



## archerymom2 (Mar 28, 2008)

Wow! What a bummer! I didn't even know they were scheduled yet -- what are the dates and location?


----------



## Casualfoto (Mar 10, 2009)

June 24-27, Des Moines Iowa


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Casualfoto said:


> Their "own" Nationals, and I guess you mean the JOAD Nationals, are scheduled for the last week of school in New York State next year. Not only is it the last week of school, but NYS Regents Exams are scheduled for that week as well.
> 
> So much for the kids from New York.


This happened in 05 when the practice day (June 23rd) conflicted with the last day of the NY Regents exams. One wonders why one state is two weeks behind the rest of the country but we scheduled our JOAD nationals starting the FIFTH thursday in June rather than the fourth to avoid the conflict . However, most people would believe that starting a tournament the fourth thursday in June would be well past any state school issues


----------



## archerymom2 (Mar 28, 2008)

Some school systems are even moving to "year-round" school, with a 3-4 week break each quarter rather than one long break in the summer. A nice idea in some ways, but makes it increasingly difficult to schedule events when everyone is off!


----------



## lizard (Jul 4, 2003)

*JOAD and National Target Tournaments*

Oh well!
What can you do? School before archery!
That is one GOOD reason to have JOAD Nationals and Target Nationals run concurrently!


----------



## archerymom2 (Mar 28, 2008)

Or maybe a good reason for them to be separate -- if you can't go to one, hopefully you'll be able to go to the other!


----------



## Casualfoto (Mar 10, 2009)

*Updated Results ?????*

On Aug 14th (Yesterday), the results were updated. Why do they have such a problem with results from the Cubs? 

Although I suspect that they may have listed the names in the correct order of finish, they still have not posted the "Final Results" column. This sheet is very difficult to read.


----------



## pilotmill (Dec 10, 2008)

*Ohio*

I have to agree with Jim, Ohio makes sense travel wise for alot of people. The weather is what it is everywhere, you cant order it, just take what it gives you. The field was great and you guys did a wonderful job running things.  Looking forward to next yr. to shoot the Traditional and the Mens Barebow both.


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

iharangozo94 said:


> cadet male compound-
> 1. sahi
> 2. deaton
> 3. harangozo
> ...


i got fith


----------

